# I killed him



## Phoenixel (Dec 5, 2016)

Last night I had Pete out. I had this ball of rage that suddenly came
Out and I don't know why but I hit the rat. He survived the night but he's in his cage trembling I don't know what wrong with me
And I feel like I'm basically Hitler. I don't know what to do and I feel like he's gonna die. Pete was my baby he gave kisses and was so cheerful....


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

So that would be two rats that would have died in your care in less than 24 hours? Poor rat, how mean of you to hit him while all he wanted is to give you kisses. You obviously have serious mental/ aggression issues- please seek medical help. Please, do the right thing and find loving homes for all your pets before something bad happens to them too. Where do you live? Maybe someone here lives close by and can adopt Pete. Maybe there's a rat rescue close by? An animal shelter? http://www.thetravelinrat.org/rescue-list--rat-resources.html


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

I understand that you were frustrated but why take it out on a little defenselss animal?? Its your job to protect and love him, not hurt him. Please take him to the vet. If youre in upstate NY, ill take him to the vets for you


----------



## Phoenixel (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi guys just an update... he's ok and I'm feeling better I now realize what happend... I was tired they say being tired is like being drunk. Anyhow I act emontinol when I'm tired but I promise this won't happen again


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

If you act violently when tired maybe you should think about rehoming him..what kind of cage setup do you have for him?


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Being tired and/or emotional is not an excuse for hitting an animal - especially ones as small and potentially fragile as rats. Luckily, he sounds like he's more traumatized than injured. If you have violent tendencies, you should either seek help or please consider rehoming your pets.


----------



## Phoenixel (Dec 5, 2016)

I wish for you all to please understand that I am working toward ending these violent tendicines as the rat I have is the rat I wish to have for as long as he may live. I hope that in the future this never occurs again


----------

